# anyone do any good?



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

i had to work this weekend will be out next weekend. my brother had three bucks come in on opening morning none big enough to shout. anyone see any nice ones?


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

everyone I hunt with is waiting for it to cool down a bit before going out
:!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I went out Saturday Night, This morning and then again tonight. I saw 5 deer total but they were all about 600 yds away in the field.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Saturday afternoon I had a 4 point walk about 5 yards from my stand. I let it walk. Hopefully it won't be my last chance at a buck this year.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Sat. am--I shot a nice coyote at about 12 yards. Saw 3 does when I was tracking him, but I left my bow at my stand. 
Sat. pm--Sat another stand and had 2 does at 15 yards but I let them walk.
Sun. pm--Had a doe right under my stand I could have spit on. She hung around for 45 minutes, I had to throw a pop can at her to get her to leave at the end of legal time.

May take a doe this week if it cools down a little. That yote sure made my day, I've been trying to get one for about 10 years. Thats gonna make a nice mount.


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

I shot an 8pt Sat. Morning. A good sized buck, but the rack is not huge. Trophy hunters would have passed on him, but he is a trophy in my mind. It was a great hunt, even if it was only two hours into the season. I had the buck I shot and a smaller 10pt browsing around my stand for about 15 min before I could draw my bow. I thought I was busted at one point when one of them winded me, but he didn't bolt and because he was all nervous, blowing and stomping his foot it drew the other bucks attention. Instead of getting all spooked, My buck just focused on the first buck very intently. I was able to draw my bow and I let him have it broadside at 5 yards. Saturday evening my wife, my dad, my brother and his girlfriend built a fire in the back yard and enjoyed fresh wood grilled tenderloins and some Great Lakes Dortmunder Gold. It does not get any better than that!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

"but he is a trophy in my mind"

Thats all that matters DrZ. I think to many people get caught up in Trophy nonsense. They watch the "hunters" on TV hunting in the fence areas in Texas and get brainwashed on trophy deer. Good job on the deer.


----------



## zamoyer (May 24, 2004)

I went out Sat afternoon and shot my first deer with a bow. a nice doe, but i will take it for my first deer. i was only in the stand about an hour. hopefully i can get a buck to go with it.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice deer fellas! Hey, any animal you take is a trophy in my mind. It's about the hunt, not the kill (in my mind). Anyhow, good luck if you haven't got one and congrats to those who did! I haven't been able to get out yet. Will in 2 weekends!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

5 YARDS! why didnt you just stab him?

i mean seriously... 5 yards is 15 feet! my office is bigger than that!


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey swantucky nice job on the yote. I've never seen one in NW ohio but have heard them quite a few times out in maumee state forest squirrel hunting. You bag it around here or did you take a drive? It's one of my goals to bag a pelt for the wall this winter. A co worker has some land around BG crawling with them so I can't wait.


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

On The First Bow Kill Zamoyer


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I was not able to get into the woods exactly when I wanted to...I heard a noise immediately in front of me while walking through a field to get to the woods...bow in my left hand (no release on yet) and my climbing stand on my back...it was about 6:15am and still pretty dark...way before legal shooting time...I looked up to see the faint silouette of a small deer about 10-15 feet in front of me...I got out my green pen light and looked back down at my feet...here, I darned-near stepped on the little doe while she was bedded down in the middle of the field...she stood there looking in my direction and wouldn't move, so I decided to shine the light at her...she didn't move, didn't throw a fit, nothing...additionally, there was a second doe 20 feet behind her...after a couple of minutes I figured it was time to get moving, so I took a couple of steps and they sprung away from me...only going about 20 yards away...they then started to browse and working their way back towards me, again getting to within 10-15 feet of me...I spent the next 15 minutes playing this game with them...I finally said enough is enough and the heck with it and abruptly started walking a normal pace right at them and they finally took off into the woods...I finally got to my tree...climbed on up and got settled in...about 7:30 two raccoons showed up making all kinds of noise...one took off and the other remained...thought I heard another one coming in to my position...here it was a respectable 6-pointer coming right down the trail towards me...he never got closer than 25-30 yards because he was watching the **** off to the side of the trail and basically right underneath my stand...as I watched him circle out around my location, I could see the body of another good-sized deer a bit further back in the cover following him...never did see the head on that second deer...so, it was an interesting morning, had fun, relaxed, and look forward to my next day at this property.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

littleking- actually he was probably a step or two closer than 5 yards. It was a nice looking 1.5 year old but first day of the season I didn't want to get my buck yet. I'll wait for a bigger racked one. For meat I always wait for a doe, if it was doe I would have taken her. I just wished I had my camera with me.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Mojo, the coyote came from out by the airport, so yha it was n.w. ohio. They are all around I have seen a bunch around Maumee (no hunting there though). Believe it or not I saw one hit by a car at the 475/23 north split just north of Central ave last week!!! Maybe when fox opens (Nov. 10) we could hook up and try for both at the state forest. I've got the electronic caller and mouth calls. Its always better if you have one guy with a shotgun and one with a rifle.


----------

